# Blackwater Football 4/23



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

After work today we decided to hit Blackwater. "fishallyear" landed this 6 lb. Football on his second cast using a Trick Worm. Great job man and thanks for another great afternoon.:notworthy:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice fish...great color on her.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yea I forgot. As always, this fish was released to fight another day.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fine bass!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

nice catch, would've been the 2nd biggest bass in the united way tourney earlier this month


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

This man "fishallyear" has been on fire. In the last month, he has an 8.5 lb. and three more fish over 6 lbs. All out of Blackwater. THE MAN!


----------

